# Optical Forums > Canadian Discussion Forum >  Online frame suppliers

## 20 year rep

I remember when the only competition to the local optician was the local doctor. Now it's the online industry. What I just cant seem to understand is why the local optician is continuing to support the frame companies that support the online industry. I do however understand that some designer brands need to be carried because people come in asking for them, but what about the other ones? There are companies out there that don't sell to online retailers and the Costco's of the world. They support the local optician why not support them? The online industry is taking a large chunk out of the bottom line and is only going to take more in the future.

----------


## edKENdance

Amen.

except for that part about designer brands that need to be carried.  I'd never carry anything that someone could buy at the mall.

----------


## optical24/7

" Taking a large chunk out of the bottom line.."? How big of "chunk" do you think that is? What market are the onliners affecting most?  If you look at the HUGE optical pie, onliners are eating the crumbs. The bottom dwellers of online will fade and there will be only a few big players. CC is yet to be profitable and FD, I can compete all day long with if I offer my clients the same service for the same price;

* No consultation or suggestion on lenses nor frames. You pick both yourself.
* No try on in store of frames. You pick it from a picture. ( Yes, some onliners will send you a hand full of frames to try   on. You can try the same number on in my shop, what 4 or 5 out of my entire inventory?) 
* No measurements, you better supply them to me.
* No warranty on your lenses or frames.
* No adjustments, either initially or after care.
* The cheapest source supplier will be used for your lenses.
* No verification of accuracy by me.
* No trouble shooting if you don't see well.

There will be an additional fee if any of the above is needed.

The list goes on...Not everyone shops by price alone. Maybe on a commodity, but not most things that affect your looks/image/comfort level. I'm not naive enough to think online will go away. But it's just another form of competition. There have been price shoppers and budget outlets forever. Is that your market? If so, _then_ worry, and adapt.

----------


## GokhanSF

> I remember when the only competition to the local optician was the local doctor. Now it's the online industry. What I just cant seem to understand is why the local optician is continuing to support the frame companies that support the online industry. I do however understand that some designer brands need to be carried because people come in asking for them, but what about the other ones? There are companies out there that don't sell to online retailers and the Costco's of the world. They support the local optician why not support them? The online industry is taking a large chunk out of the bottom line and is only going to take more in the future.


Dude you just wrote on another post that every company sells to online and now you create a thread hear complaining about it and saying there are companies that doesn't sell online... Pick your ground you are jumping all over the place...

----------


## shiyonghe1982

Online shopping is more and more popular all over the world.

----------

